#ubuntu-eu 2010-11-22
<mehdi2> apollo13: hi, are you around
<mehdi2> ?
<mehdi2> apollo13: zed, ping
<TSA> Free pat downs for everybody!
<mehdi2> apollo13: ping
<mehdi2> zed: ping
<mehdi2> anybody can help us?
<mehdi2> I need some one look into our forum db
<apollo13> mehdi2: guess so, so I have no idea what to do…
<mehdi2> ...
<apollo13> don't do that, how should I know stupid php scripts
<apollo13> aside from that your db is fine
<mehdi2> apollo13: ok, thanks
<mehdi2> did you see the smf_messages table ?
<apollo13> I ran optimize on session and user tables though
<apollo13> there is one yes
<mehdi2> anything there ?
<apollo13> 125761 rows
<mehdi2> the last rows? anything that can help?
<apollo13> no idea, I can'T read iranian?!
<mehdi2> can you paste it somewhere for me ?
<mehdi2> any errors in db logs ?
<apollo13> doubt that, there is sensitive data in there, gimme a email addr
<mehdi2> mehdi@ubuntu.com
<apollo13> why are you looking in the db for a software problem?
<mehdi2> becaz I've seen same page before
<mehdi2> and was able to login repaire and fix from db
<apollo13> well I see no broken table, at least I don't know if mysql can tell me that without checking every table
<mehdi2> no idea
<mehdi2> zed could be useful if he had time...
<apollo13> well checking all the tables, though I don't think that's the problenm
<apollo13> status check on every table is okay
<mehdi2> ok, thanks. can I have a dump of our db to test it on a local setup ?
<apollo13> just sent you the last ten messages line
<apollo13> do you have access to the slave at eshu?
<apollo13> anyways I still suggest you check the code first before trying the db…
<apollo13> gotta go now, university is waiting
<mehdi2> I have access to checkout and yurugu
<mehdi2> ok, thanks for help :)
<zed> pong mehdi2
<mehdi2> zed: hi, sorry we have a strage problem with our forum
<mehdi2> I don't know what exactly it is and becaz I'm on a trip I can't connect to servers and check the db
<zed> mh ok
<mehdi2> we've had it before and you helped resolving it
<mehdi2> I don't know maybe something useful in logs or...
<zed> and what is the problem ? :)
<mehdi2> I says to everybody that your user is blocked
<mehdi2> I remember we had same when we blocked the balancer ip adress
<mehdi2> and then we had to repair and fix db from inside SMF
<mehdi2> but I've not blocked the load balancer ip this time...
<zed> well, I can't remember what I did :)
<mehdi2> it's great :)
<mehdi2> but I'm not sure this is the same issue...
<zed> what does the message exactly says on the homepage of the forum ?
<mehdi2> it says guest user is not allowed to login
<mehdi2> the guest user is disabled
<zed> mmh ok
<zed> +-------------------+-------+
<zed> | variable          | value |
<zed> +-------------------+-------+
<zed> | allow_guestAccess | 1     |
<zed> +-------------------+-------+
<zed> too bad :(
<mehdi2> is there any administrator user or group ?
<mehdi2> smf_members id_group=1
<zed> mehdi2: yes there's "Administrator"
<mehdi2> what do you think is there any software crash ?
<zed> everything else is running smoothly on the servers... :(
<mehdi2> zed: sorry is it possible to rollback the db to 19 november ?
<mehdi2> zed: can you please run REPAIR TABLE and OPTIMIZE TABLE on our forum tables
#ubuntu-eu 2010-11-23
<zed> sure mehdi2 i'm doing it right now
<zed> done, also you should check your theme, it's filling the table smf_log_errors
<mehdi2> zed: no change :(
<mehdi2> here is the page in english http://forum.ubuntu.ir/?language=english
<mehdi2> zed: I have started a post in SMF forums... http://www.simplemachines.org/community/index.php?topic=410292.0
<zed> ok i don't think it'll require a complete db restore...
<mehdi2> hope so
<zed> ok, i got it
<zed> someone has banned lisa from the forum
<mehdi2> oh
<zed> there's a ban for 213.95.41.13 which is the loadbalancer
<mehdi2> your amazing
<mehdi2> didn't you check it?
<zed> it's a ban group named "smmsadrnezh"
<mehdi2> this is the right issue :)
<zed> here's a ban in the group for the client IP, the email address, the member_id
<zed> and lisa's ip address
<mehdi2> so you have to remove just lisa ip address
<mehdi2> it may need optimize & repair table after that...
<zed> yes
<zed> i have already done that
<zed> but it still says guest if banned
<zed> s/if/is
<zed> and there's a ban against the "Guest" user also
<mehdi2> I think it needs a repair table
<mehdi2> and optimize table
<mehdi2> I so every time this happens
<zed> but why does it happens, it's weird ?
<mehdi2> I know
<mehdi2> but when I do it, it looks fine
<zed> i mean why /clear
<zed> oops
<zed> you only need to truncate the session table
<mehdi2> wow
<mehdi2> thanks alot :D
<mehdi2> came back :D
<mehdi2> so it was because of a bad ban...
<mehdi2> you helped alot
#ubuntu-eu 2010-11-27
<mehdi2> zed: ping
#ubuntu-eu 2011-11-22
<seccunda> hi
<seccunda> sveiki
<seccunda> qa bane
#ubuntu-eu 2011-11-25
<Agafonov> Not sure whom to write to: ubuntu.ru dns records vanished at noris.net server...
<encbladexp> mom
<Agafonov> mom: help meee!
<encbladexp> ;-)
<encbladexp> to which servers should ubuntu.ru point?
<Agafonov> no, :'(
<encbladexp> take a moment
<Agafonov> we have our own servers donated by russian hosting company
<encbladexp> ok
<Agafonov> 213.108.253.153 s1.ubuntu.ru
<encbladexp> are you a admin for these servers?
<Agafonov> 213.108.252.153 ubuntu.ru forum.ubuntu.ru s2.ubuntu.ru s.ubuntu.ru
<Agafonov> yep
<Agafonov> there were a lot more
<encbladexp> i take a look at the noris Nameservers
<Agafonov> dns[1,2,3].noris.net have no records
<Agafonov> encbladexp: thanks
<encbladexp> whats your mail addy?
<Agafonov> dmitry@agafonov.pp.ru
<encbladexp> when happend the deletion of these domains?
<Agafonov> ~5 hour ago
<encbladexp> ok
<encbladexp> i contacte a admin at noris
<encbladexp> hope i fixes the Problem
<encbladexp> Agafonov, DNS should working again
<Agafonov> encbladexp: nslookup ubuntu.ru dns1.noris.net => ** server can't find ubuntu.ru: SERVFAIL
<encbladexp> dig @eshu.ubuntu-ru.org ubuntu.ru
<encbladexp> the noris dns servers get the zones from eshu
<encbladexp> eshu had a firewall problem
<Agafonov> encbladexp: ok, I see eshu not found in dns either... so we expecting it will be ok soon. thanks!!!
<encbladexp> eshu.ubuntu-eu.org btw, fucking typo
<Agafonov> :) ok
<Agafonov> my happy :D
